# Infectious coryza



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Do you guys think this looks like infectious coryza?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Swelling is not in the typical place, usually it's below the eye. Do you see sinus drainage? Any crusting of the eyes?

How about some more info. Some bug bites will look like that.

Any swelling anywhere else?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there a foul odor around the head/mouth area? If so, it's a dead give away for coryza. Also with coryza there is swelling on both sides of the face, bubbles in eyes, runny nostrils, gurgling/rales. Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG) can present these symptoms without the foul odor. Are other birds showing symptoms? Both diseases are very contageous. If not, it may not be a respiratory disease.
If your bird isnt showing any of these symptoms, it's possible she may have been pecked hard behind the eye. If this is the case, the fluid will need to be drained using a needle and syringe, much like water on the knee. Then put her on an antibiotic such as amoxicillin for no more than 5 days.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Swelling is not in the typical place, usually it's below the eye. Do you see sinus drainage? Any crusting of the eyes?
> 
> How about some more info. Some bug bites will look like that.
> 
> Any swelling anywhere else?


I will try to get some. It's my friends chicken.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Is there a foul odor around the head/mouth area? If so, it's a dead give away for coryza. Also with coryza there is swelling on both sides of the face, bubbles in eyes, runny nostrils, gurgling/rales. Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG) can present these symptoms without the foul odor. Are other birds showing symptoms? Both diseases are very contageous. If not, it may not be a respiratory disease.
> If your bird isnt showing any of these symptoms, it's possible she may have been pecked hard behind the eye. If this is the case, the fluid will need to be drained using a needle and syringe, much like water on the knee. Then put her on an antibiotic such as amoxicillin for no more than 5 days.


Thank you. It's my friends chicken so I will pass the info on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheermom. I want to warn you that if in fact it IS a respiratory disease and if you handled the infected bird, I strongly urge you not go anywhere near your flock. I highly recommend that you shower and change clothes and shoes before handling or walking near your birds.
Most respiratory diseases can be passed to healthy birds via contaminated hands, clothing, even on vehicle tires if the soil was contaminated etc...practice biosecurity always.


----------

